# Rust on smoker racks



## Tballard169 (Mar 9, 2020)

I'm gonna fix my electric smoker,  the heating element went bad...

My racks are rusty and was gonna use white vinegar soak them for 24 hours and then steel wool and then wash in dish soap. Any tips would be helpful


----------



## mike243 (Mar 9, 2020)

Vinegar will cause them to rust more imo


----------



## Tballard169 (Mar 9, 2020)

mike243 said:


> Vinegar will cause them to rust more imo
> [/QUO
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tballard169 (Mar 10, 2020)

Anyone have any tips for removing rust from stainless steel smoker racks? Please


----------



## Tballard169 (Mar 15, 2020)

I would say cleaning my racks was a success!  Used 2gallons, salt and soaked them for 24 hours....but busted scrubbed them before going in the vinegar.  Used steel wool to clean them and rinsed them with hot water.....then soaked them in very hot water and dish soap for about 2 hours.  Scrubbed them one more time and rinsed...then sprayed them with my food safe silicone .


----------

